# Bobw235 is now in The Hot Seat !



## boozercruiser (Apr 2, 2016)

1. VickyNightowl has left The Hot Seat.
2. Ameriscot has left The Hot Seat.
3. Ina has left The Hot Seat.
4. Sifuphil has left The Hot Seat.
5. Ralphy has left The Hot Seat.
6. Boozercruiser has left The Hot Seat.
7. Gail.S left The Hot Seat.
8. Lydiag has left the The Hot Seat.
9. Arachne has just left The Hot Seat.








*10. Bobw235 is now in The Hot Seat!
*
11 Whatinthe 
12. Shalimar
13. Lon
14. Mariana
15. fureverywhere
16. Cheshire Cat
17. Gia
18. Mattc

Just in case anyone is not aware yet what this is all about...

This thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into The HOT Seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here. Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. 
Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? I don't really know, as that is for you to decide.
The person will be in the 'Hot Seat' for around 2 days (around 48 hours) answering questions as and when they can. 
That's the general thinking anyway.
Please feel free to offer either yourself, or nominate another forum member, who may or may not want to do this of course.
I think that you will all agree that our VickyNightowl, Ameriscot, Ina, Sifuphil, Ralphy, Boozercruiser, Gail.S, Lydiag and Arachne all did a rather lovely job in answering their particular questions. I for one feel that I know a lot about them than I did before, which is very nice.
So now sitting in The Hot Seat is Bobw235

Fire away!


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Bob.
Please just relax and answer any questions as and when you have some spare time.
Like this one for instance! 

What animal best represents you?
And why please?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi Bob.
> Please just relax and answer any questions as and when you have some spare time.
> Like this one for instance!
> 
> ...



What an interesting question, one I must confess I've never pondered.  I think an elephant might be a good representation of me because they work well in groups, they take in info and then act accordingly, they're family oriented and intelligent.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2016)

Bob, if you had to move out of the US what country would you choose to live in? Visas and money not an issue.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Bob, if you had to move out of the US what country would you choose to live in? Visas and money not an issue.



I think it would have to be England because that's where my grandkids and son live.  Plus, it's close to a number of destinations I'd like to visit as I get older.  Then there's the national health care, which my son speaks very highly of.  If not England, I'd be tempted to go to Canada, perhaps Nova Scotia.  I loved it there during a two week visit a few years ago.  The scenery was great and the folks were friendly....and there's the national health care system.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2016)

What area of England? Cornwall?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> What area of England? Cornwall?



Well, I've not seen enough of the country yet, but I can tell you that Cornwall would be an excellent place given my experience last June.  It would be far enough from my son's family, beautiful areas to explore and a better climate compared to up where he lives near Manchester.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 2, 2016)

I love the photos you take and believe you have a keen eye for taking photos. Have you considered doing anything with your photos? Making a coffee table book?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I love the photos you take and believe you have a keen eye for taking photos. Have you considered doing anything with your photos? Making a coffee table book?



Thanks for the compliment BW.  At some point I think I'll do something creative with them, but not just yet.  I have many more to take as I travel in the next few years.  What I may do is use them for gifts for family and friends and have larger prints made, or perhaps a calendar.  I'm also thinking I may take some of the better ones and make a large canvas print for my home.  Have lots to sort through, but plenty of time these days.  Thanks again for the feedback on my hobby.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 2, 2016)

Bob if you could take a picture of anyone famous. Who would you pick and why?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2016)

If you could pick a defining point in your life, what would it be?


----------



## Gia (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello Bob   

I will like to ask you one question please.  - Over you life time so far - what one person or thing have make a deep and ever lasting impression on you?   - Thank you!  I enjoying getting to know you by you answers, Bob.  You are doing a very nice job.    From Gia


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 2, 2016)

Gia said:


> Hello Bob
> 
> I will like to ask you three question please.   (1)  Over you life time so far - what one person or thing have make a deep and ever lasting impression on you?   (2)  When you are doing a mundane chore, what song do you find that you often hum or whistle or sing why you accomplish the chore? (3)  What is you most favorite holiday - and why?    - Thank you!  I enjoying getting to know you by you answers, Bob.  You are doing a very nice job.    From Gia



Gia be very naughty and ask 3 questions.
Gia be very greedy also! layful:nthego:

Back to topic!...

Bob. Where do you see yourself in five years?


----------



## Gia (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh boy - I fix it Boo - I so sorry.. I ask just one now.      : /


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2016)

If you could time travel just for a few days where and when?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 2, 2016)

Gia said:


> Oh boy - I fix it Boo - I so sorry.. I ask just one now.      : /




Nnnnaaaa come on Gia.
I was only kidding.
You know what I am like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 very good questions though! layful: nthego:


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Bob if you could take a picture of anyone famous. Who would you pick and why?



So many choices I'd hate to limit it to one, but I'd be tempted to choose Ansel Adams, because then I could pick his brain about landscape photography.  Or Annie Leibovitz, so I could learn more about portraiture (a weak area for me).  For a political figure, I might choose John F. Kennedy, so I could ask him how he was able to get so much of the country behind him and talk about leadership and the issues we face today.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

Gia said:


> Hello Bob
> 
> I will like to ask you one question please.  - Over you life time so far - what one person or thing have make a deep and ever lasting impression on you?   - Thank you!  I enjoying getting to know you by you answers, Bob.  You are doing a very nice job.    From Gia



Gia, there are so many things to choose from that have made a deep, everlasting impression on me.  Certainly the birth of my son qualifies as once such event, because I stood there at my wife's head, watching him be delivered and my mouth in the biggest smile at the wonder and joy of it all.

A person who had a deep impact on me was a former boss who told me rather matter of factly that he didn't think I'd cut it on his team unless I worked harder.  A tough talk, but it was the kick in the pants that I needed to move forward with my career and be successful.

An event that shook me was the death of my best friend.  He took his own life and I didn't know it was possible to cry that much.  It was a pain that lingered for a long, long time.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> If you could pick a defining point in your life, what would it be?



It has to be my decision to return to college here in Massachusetts after taking a year off and moving back home.  I'd met my wife in college the year before, as a freshman, but couldn't afford to go the following year.  We continued to see each other during a year apart and I decided to move from NJ to MA to be nearer to her and continue my college career up here.  The rest is history.  We married a few years later and have been together ever since.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Gia be very naughty and ask 3 questions.
> Gia be very greedy also! layful:nthego:
> 
> Back to topic!...
> ...



Hopefully still alive   Hopefully still physically active and enjoying life with my wife.  Hopefully out of Massachusetts and someplace a bit more moderate in climate.  And ideally, a much better photographer who has visited some of the spots on my landscape bucket list.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> If you could time travel just for a few days where and when?



Going forward, I'd like to jump about 25 years hence to see how my grandchildren turn out and how my son is doing.  Going back in time, I'd love to go back to my early teen years which I recall as being very happy.  We had a great town to grow up in and we played sports most of the year.  It was a great time in my life (late '60s).  Nothing like backyard football, or endless hours of basketball in my driveway.  Good times.  I'd also travel back to September 1973 when I met my future wife and relive those early days of getting to know one another.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Bob, for replying to my question. I love to hear you speak of your wife, and the beautiful lifelong love you share.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 2, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Gia be very naughty and ask 3 questions.
> Gia be very greedy also! layful:nthego:
> 
> Back to topic!...
> ...



Don't make Gia sad ! Lol


Bob,its my usual question for everyone:

Do you read?
What one book would you reccomend?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Bob,its my usual question for everyone:
> 
> Do you read?
> What one book would you reccomend?



Vicky, my reading at the present is pretty much limited to the NY Times (online) to which I have have a subscription for many years.  That said, I LOVE to read and plan to start bringing in novels again.  I tend towards fiction and have been a big fan of Nelson DeMille (check out "The Lion" or the sequel, "The Lion's Game") over the years, having read many of his books.  In my younger years I was a reader of Arthur C. Clarke for his science fiction.  I'm a big fan of Carl Hiaasen's work (humor) and would recommend .  I'm also a big fan of Bill Bryson ("In a Sunburned Country") and have read a number of Stephen King novels (the unabridged "The Stand" was excellent), though I don't go in for horror stories.

Every once in a while, a book moves me, leaves me just numb at the end.  I highly recommend the book by Cormac McCarthy, "The Road".  It left me shaken at the end.
And one final book which I have to recommend is "Unbroken" by Lauren Hillenbrand.  Just an amazing, heartbreaking and ultimately life affirming book....and it's all true.

So, that's way more than one, but my tastes are varied.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 2, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Don't make Gia sad ! Lol
> 
> 
> Bob,its my usual question for everyone:
> ...



I have said that I was sowwy to Gia Vicky. Honest I have.
Iwuz just 'aving fun, and boys just wanna have fun!

Which leads me to...

When you want to have fun Bob, what sort of things do you get up to?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 2, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Vicky, my reading at the present is pretty much limited to the NY Times (online) to which I have have a subscription for many years.  That said, I LOVE to read and plan to start bringing in novels again.  I tend towards fiction and have been a big fan of Nelson DeMille (check out "The Lion" or the sequel, "The Lion's Game") over the years, having read many of his books.  In my younger years I was a reader of Arthur C. Clarke for his science fiction.  I'm a big fan of Carl Hiaasen's work (humor) and would recommend .  I'm also a big fan of Bill Bryson ("In a Sunburned Country") and have read a number of Stephen King novels (the unabridged "The Stand" was excellent), though I don't go in for horror stories.
> 
> Every once in a while, a book moves me, leaves me just numb at the end.  I highly recommend the book by Cormac McCarthy, "The Road".  It left me shaken at the end.
> And one final book which I have to recommend is "Unbroken" by Lauren Hillenbrand.  Just an amazing, heartbreaking and ultimately life affirming book....and it's all true.
> ...




Thank you for your detailed reply.
I have read. The Road.

I will look into Unbroken.


Reading. The New York Times is a good thing,very informative. I read The New Yorker online.

What cartoons did you enjoy when you were younger?


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 2, 2016)

Bob, if you had a chance to grant one person immortality and couldn't pick yourself, who would you choose and why?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> When you want to have fun Bob, what sort of things do you get up to?



That's an excellent question and to be honest, the way my life has been for much of my adulthood, I don't think I had much "fun" in the sense of doing things with others.  I just don't have any close friends that I hang out with.  Fun for me is often just going off to shoot photos in nature, or going for a hike.  As an example, last June I was up at dawn for hikes in Cornwall along the coast.  I love the solitude, being in nature and getting a good shot.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> What cartoons did you enjoy when you were younger?



When I was younger, I really liked The Flintstones and The Jetsons cartoons.  But for shear fun, it had to be the Roadrunner cartoons or Bugs Bunny.  
Now that I'm all grown up, I love Family Guy, but sometimes cringe at just how far they go with their humor, all the while laughing......


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Bob, if you had a chance to grant one person immortality and couldn't pick yourself, who would you choose and why?



Great question!  I'd choose my younger sister because she has so much love to give and so much compassion for others and those qualities are so needed in the world.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Bob, for replying to my question. I love to hear you speak of your wife, and the beautiful lifelong love you share.



Sometimes I marvel at the fact that we're still together after all these years.  She tolerated my career which put a strain on our relationship at times.  We've supported each other through some difficult times, but that's what successful relationships are all about I suppose.  She's my rock and I'm hers through thick and thin.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 2, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> That's an excellent question and to be honest, the way my life has been for much of my adulthood, I don't think I had much "fun" in the sense of doing things with others.  I just don't have any close friends that I hang out with.  Fun for me is often just going off to shoot photos in nature, or going for a hike.  As an example, last June I was up at dawn for hikes in Cornwall along the coast.  I love the solitude, being in nature and getting a good shot.



Thank you for your very informative and interesting answers Bob, not just to my questions, but to all others as well.
Regarding what you say there.

Does this make you Bobby No Mates Then?!nthego:


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 2, 2016)

Sometimes I marvel at the fact that we're still together after all these years.  She tolerated my career which put a strain on our relationship at times.  We've supported each other through some difficult times, but that's what successful relationships are all about I suppose.  She's my rock and I'm hers through thick and thin.

Isn't it amazing how that can work out sometimes...lovely really...when you can say with a whole heart you would marry them all over again.

Okay my question, if you could plan a luncheon of six people, living or in the past, who would you pick and why?


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 2, 2016)

What would you say is the coolest thing you own, Bob?


----------



## lydiag (Apr 2, 2016)

_Okay my question, if you could plan a luncheon of six people, living or in the past, who would you pick and why?_

I love that question!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you for your very informative and interesting answers Bob, not just to my questions, but to all others as well.
> Regarding what you say there.
> 
> Does this make you Bobby No Mates Then?!nthego:



My wife is the collector of friends.  For me, I had a number of colleagues with whom I was friendly, but for a long time there's not been those one or two guy friends where you can just hang out, watch a game, go for a drink, etc.  Developing close friendships has been a problem for me over the years.  I had great friends as a boy, but sadly they all died young.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Sometimes I marvel at the fact that we're still together after all these years.  She tolerated my career which put a strain on our relationship at times.  We've supported each other through some difficult times, but that's what successful relationships are all about I suppose.  She's my rock and I'm hers through thick and thin.
> 
> Isn't it amazing how that can work out sometimes...lovely really...when you can say with a whole heart you would marry them all over again.
> 
> Okay my question, if you could plan a luncheon of six people, living or in the past, who would you pick and why?



Great question!  *Sir Paul McCartney* (because he's a musical legend and my wife would just freak out to meet him!), *Ben Franklin *(smart guy and we could finally answer the question of what was the meaning behind the 2nd amendment), *Stephen King *(the guy has such a fantastic imagination and when I hear him speak in public, he strikes me as a decent, interesting guy), *Steve Jobs, *(a visionary in terms of technology, even though he seems to have been somewhat of an jerk to work for), *Tom Brady *(quarterback of the New England Patriots, smart and tough and a leader.  I'd choose him so we could get the complete scoop on "deflategate" and could debate the science of it all with Ben), *Meryl Streep*, (one of the best actresses ever and seems to be a lovely, humble person).  

This really had me thinking.  So many possibilities.  Great question.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> What would you say is the coolest thing you own, Bob?



My first inclination was to say some gadget, but then I got to thinking that those are temporary items and easily replaced.  I have one item that's a link back to my ancestors, something my great grandmother gave me as a boy.  It's an 1878 $2.5 dollar gold coin.  Small as a dime.  I have it in an old ring box.  She gave it to me when I was maybe six or seven, probably the last time I ever saw her.  I keep it in my safe deposit box.  I don't know the history of the coin, but she told me to keep it safe......and I have all these years, and one day will pass it on to my grandson or granddaughter.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2016)

Great answers Bob!

An easy one. Your 3 favourite movies.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Great answers Bob!
> 
> An easy one. Your 3 favourite movies.



In no particular order, I think these three stand the test of time and are ones I have really enjoyed:

The Godfather (parts 1 & 2 together)
Young Frankenstein (love a good Mel Brooks comedy and it doesn't get much funnier than this)
The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Gia (Apr 3, 2016)

I know that Boo...I tell you already!...  I know what you are like...haha....  No problemos...I tell you that.....and thank you for enjoy the questions.    From Gia  xo


----------



## Gia (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you very much for you answers, Bob.....and the last thing that you mention, we has in common.  My friend from childhood pass away 2 year ago and the pain was and still is almost unbearable.   I thank you once more time for you thoughtful answers.  (I like that you boss was inspire you to be you best and you accept the challenge - and also I love that you son birth was as delightful to you as it should be!) .... Bless...


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

Gia said:


> Thank you very much for you answers, Bob.....and the last thing that you mention, we has in common.  My friend from childhood pass away 2 year ago and the pain was and still is almost unbearable.   I thank you once more time for you thoughtful answers.  (I like that you boss was inspire you to be you best and you accept the challenge - and also I love that you son birth was as delightful to you as it should be!) .... Bless...



It has been a very interesting exercise.

I was to have been at my friend's wedding a few days after he took his life.  Unbeknownst to me, he was suffering from a severe depression at the time.  It was my first experience with death.  The family had no service for him.  Years ago I visited his grave and said my goodbye.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello people.
I have not been able to get near my computer for forum or other stuff.
Been out on a 10 mile walk and loadsa other stuff. Plus domestic things.
How on earth did I ever find time to work?
That is what I want to know!
Anyway another question for you please Bob...

What is your greatest achievement, and how has it shaped you?



*Whatinthe 
Is next on the list for tomorrow, Monday 4th April*. *18.00pm GMT*


PS I am pleased to announce that *Mattc *has agreed to sit in The Hot Seat.
Name added.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you for you answers Bob


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 3, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Thank you for you answers Bob



Yes BW.
Been out all day, and because of time differences I am leaving Bob just were he is until tomorrow.
I don't think Bob has had his full time yet anyway.
I am confused! 
Please think of some more 'awkward' questions!


----------



## Gia (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh boy.... that is unspeakable tragedy for you and you friend and his family and fiance'... ohhhhhhhhh..... I can not imagine how it was for you...for him to be in so much of pain that he believe it to be the only way out - That is a sadness that is not easily palpable for others.   I hear you pain ... and I sorry that you was have to experience his death as the first death you become familiar with - especial in that manner.  We heal a bit over time, but we not forget how it feel.... not ever.    I wish peace for you.....  G


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hello people.
> I have not been able to get near my computer for forum or other stuff.
> Been out on a 10 mile walk and loadsa other stuff. Plus domestic things.
> How on earth did I ever find time to work?
> ...



My greatest achievement was giving up alcohol, cold turkey, after years of "self-medicating."  A stressful career led to a habit of nightly drinking to relax.  I just poured two or three strong drinks most nights when I walked in the door.  I hid it well from my wife, and while she knew I drank of course, she had little idea how much.  I became very good at hiding how much I drank.  I didn't impact my job, but it took a toll on my relationship of course, as I became more withdrawn each night and on weekends.  Vacations were excuses to drink more.  My wife never understood what I was doing (and she's not a drinker) to myself.  

Several years ago I finally admitted to the problem and with the help of a psychologist, got some help and just quit.  It took about a year for me to recover from the effects of my bad choices, but gradually I started to sleep better, have more energy, focus more on my job but learn how to handle the stress.  Had some health scares that came from stopping the booze, one of which was a bad panic attack which landed me in the ER, thinking that I was having a heart attack.  

So, I overcame a very bad choice and improved my life immeasurably.  

Two years ago, at a wedding of two dear friends, I had a few glasses of wine.  It was the first time I'd had a drink in over four years.  It didn't lead to a recurrence of abusing alcohol.  Today I am comfortable having a glass of wine with dinner, but that's about it.  I don't keep hard liquor in the house, but don't feel tempted to drink when I go out for dinner.

So, long story short, I think my choice to stop drinking led to me being a better husband, a better manager and a better person in that I started to actually care about myself.  I've lost a ton of weight, I'm in good shape and no longer feel like I'm hiding something from my wife all the time.  I'd call that my greatest accomplishment in life so far.


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob, what simple, everyday thing do you suck at doing?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 3, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> My greatest achievement was giving up alcohol, cold turkey, after years of "self-medicating."  A stressful career led to a habit of nightly drinking to relax.  I just poured two or three strong drinks most nights when I walked in the door.  I hid it well from my wife, and while she knew I drank of course, she had little idea how much.  I became very good at hiding how much I drank.  I didn't impact my job, but it took a toll on my relationship of course, as I became more withdrawn each night and on weekends.  Vacations were excuses to drink more.  My wife never understood what I was doing (and she's not a drinker) to myself.
> 
> Several years ago I finally admitted to the problem and with the help of a psychologist, got some help and just quit.  It took about a year for me to recover from the effects of my bad choices, but gradually I started to sleep better, have more energy, focus more on my job but learn how to handle the stress.  Had some health scares that came from stopping the booze, one of which was a bad panic attack which landed me in the ER, thinking that I was having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Wow Bob.
Thank you for a wonderful (and others) post.
My, what a lovely man you are, and are certainly one of the good reasons I wanted to start off this Hot Seat thread.
I loved reading all of your experience there, and I certainly do admire your accomplishment.

I have one or occasionally 2 bottles of 500m bitter beer at 4% alcohol every late in the evening before bedtime, and I feel that relaxes me. I must admit to drinking far too much in my younger days though, and hope it doesn't catch up with me.
I worry about my poor brain sometimes!

Do you think you spend too much time using mobile phones/Ipads/Computer or similar gadgets?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Bob, what simple, everyday thing do you suck at doing?



Gail, I think it's remembering names of people, recognizing faces and remembering movies I've seen.  It's always been a problem for me.  In fact, before my retirement party I was concerned that I'd be talking with folks who knew me, but I wouldn't remember their names.  I'm not talking about folks with whom I interact regularly, but others where maybe the meeting was occasional, I tend to forget names.  I'll see a movie and two days later can't remember the name.  My wife teases me because I can't recognize faces of actors/actresses and put a name to the face.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Wow Bob.
> Thank you for a wonderful (and others) post.
> My, what a lovely man you are, and are certainly one of the good reasons I wanted to start off this Hot Seat thread.
> I loved reading all of your experience there, and I certainly do admire your accomplishment.
> ...



Thanks for the compliments.  Do I spend too much time using electronic devices?  Absolutely.  It's a problem for me.  I like to read more than watch TV and there's always a laptop or iPad within easy reach.  We'll be watching TV and I'll open the laptop and half listen to the TV while reading news online.  I'm working on it.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 3, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Gail, I think it's remembering names of people, recognizing faces and remembering movies I've seen.  It's always been a problem for me.  In fact, before my retirement party I was concerned that I'd be talking with folks who knew me, but I wouldn't remember their names.  I'm not talking about folks with whom I interact regularly, but others where maybe the meeting was occasional, I tend to forget names.  I'll see a movie and two days later can't remember the name.  My wife teases me because I can't recognize faces of actors/actresses and put a name to the face.


Bob I can completely relate to the name thing. It was my curse when I bartended. I once remembered what a couple that only came in once ordered two years earlier , but names...very hard time remembering names. 
Congratulations on overcoming the drinking thing.

If you had a chance to go into outer space would you do it?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Bob I can completely relate to the name thing. It was my curse when I bartended. I once remembered what a couple that only came in once ordered two years earlier , but names...very hard time remembering names.
> Congratulations on overcoming the drinking thing.
> 
> If you had a chance to go into outer space would you do it?



Yes, if given the chance to go into outer space I'd do it, provided that my life insurance covered it .  Yeah, I think it would be a blast to do that kind of thing.  My wife might have some say in the decision though.  Feel she might have STRONG misgivings about such a trip.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 3, 2016)

And on that note.

Do you like Sci Fi films?
And can you mention any of your absolute favourites? 
(My all time favourite was the ORIGINAL War Of The World's)


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 3, 2016)

What brings you to the brink of tears, Bob?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> And on that note.
> 
> Do you like Sci Fi films?
> And can you mention any of your absolute favourites?
> (My all time favourite was the ORIGINAL War Of The World's)



I too loved War of the Worlds (the original) and was terrified of the Martian machines as a young boy.  Great movie!
I am a huge fan of 2001 A Space Odyssey.  Our science teacher took us to see it on a huge screen in Manhattan when I was in 7th grade.  Such a blast talking about this visionary film.  I last saw it when I had a day off last year.  It still holds up after all this time.

I saw Gravity when it was out a few years ago.  Great special effects, but wasn't as impressed with the story.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 3, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Vicky, my reading at the present is pretty much limited to the NY Times (online) to which I have have a subscription for many years.  That said, I LOVE to read and plan to start bringing in novels again.  I tend towards fiction and have been a big fan of Nelson DeMille (check out "The Lion" or the sequel, "The Lion's Game") over the years, having read many of his books.  In my younger years I was a reader of Arthur C. Clarke for his science fiction.  I'm a big fan of Carl Hiaasen's work (humor) and would recommend .  I'm also a big fan of Bill Bryson ("In a Sunburned Country") and have read a number of Stephen King novels (the unabridged "The Stand" was excellent), though I don't go in for horror stories.
> 
> Every once in a while, a book moves me, leaves me just numb at the end.  I highly recommend the book by Cormac McCarthy, "The Road".  It left me shaken at the end.
> And one final book which I have to recommend is "Unbroken" by Lauren Hillenbrand.  Just an amazing, heartbreaking and ultimately life affirming book....and it's all true.
> ...




So,I went to the bookstore with my kids today 

I was looking for Unbroken and reading up on it I realised that I have seen the movie!
It is a nice little gem!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> What brings you to the brink of tears, Bob?



Thinking about the day we had to put our dog down. About a year afterwards the movie "Marley and Me" came out and I could not watch the scene when they have to put the dog down.  Too painful.  

Watching a video tribute I recently did for my late father-in-law.  My eyes just fill up.  I did a photo montage to music and when I saw it I just cried.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> So,I went to the bookstore with my kids today
> 
> I was looking for Unbroken and reading up on it I realised that I have seen the movie!
> It is a nice little gem!



Just like you Vicky.
Just like you!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> So,I went to the bookstore with my kids today
> 
> I was looking for Unbroken and reading up on it I realised that I have seen the movie!
> It is a nice little gem!


The book is so much better.  Laura Hillenbrand did a marvelous job with the subject.  The movie was good, but given the breadth of the story, they just couldn't get it all.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 3, 2016)

As it is almost 2.00am in the morning here Bob, I am off to beddy byes now.
But as I am in a really cheerful mood after my late night bottle of beer, I thought i would leave you with these similar questions.

What wording would you like on yourTombstone ?
What song title would you like played at your funeral?

Cheers!nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 4, 2016)

Good morning all.
Please continue asking any last minute questions you would like to ask Bob, who is doing a lovely job here.
Cool as a cucumber! 

11 *Whatinthe  *Is due to be next later in the day, in The Hot Seat, but I haven't heard anything back yet.

If Whatinthe perhaps can't make it, Shalimar is due on next.

Are you alright to step into the breach Shalimar?

12. Shalimar
13. Lon
14. Mariana
15. fureverywhere
16. Cheshire Cat
17. Gia
18. Mattc


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 4, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> As it is almost 2.00am in the morning here Bob, I am off to beddy byes now.
> But as I am in a really cheerful mood after my late night bottle of beer, I thought i would leave you with these similar questions.
> 
> What wording would you like on yourTombstone ?
> ...



On my tombstone, I hope that someone would write something as simple as "He was a nice guy, worked hard and was a devoted husband, a good father and a doting grandfather."

Never thought much about a song for my funeral, but I'd want something more upbeat.  Maybe something from The Boss, Bruce Springsteen.  "No Surrender" comes to mind, but a slower, acoustic version.  Another old favorite of mine would be Jackson Browne's "Please Stay".  But a classic choice would be Louis Armstrong's "What a Wonderful World."


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 4, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> The book is so much better.  Laura Hillenbrand did a marvelous job with the subject.  The movie was good, but given the breadth of the story, they just couldn't get it all.



The book is always better,more details.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 4, 2016)

I am struggling to settle the next person in The Hot Seat.
I am leaving Bob sat where he is just for now, and I hope this is alright Bob?
I will unstrap you just as soon as I can sort out the next victim! nthego:


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 4, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> I am struggling to settle the next person in The Hot Seat.
> I am leaving Bob sat where he is just for now, and I hope this is alright Bob?
> I will unstrap you just as soon as I can sort out the next victim! nthego:



No problem on my end.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 4, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> No problem on my end.



Thank you Bob.
Your a star, and I am working on this.
In the meantime...

I suffer from Vertigo rather badly, and there is no way I can look down from on high unless really strapped in.

Have you a head for heights, and could you go on a roof for instance?


Off for evening meal and telly now.
'Till later.

Kenny


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 4, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you Bob.
> Your a star, and I am working on this.
> In the meantime...
> 
> ...



I have a real problem with heights, unless I'm secure.  So, going up on a roof would not be for me.  Hate going up on an extension ladder or approaching the side of a cliff.  I have a real fear of falling.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 4, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I have a real problem with heights, unless I'm secure.  So, going up on a roof would not be for me.  Hate going up on an extension ladder or approaching the side of a cliff.  I have a real fear of falling.



Thank you for that answer Bob.
You more or less sound just like me regarding heights then.

Now.
If anyone on the remaining below list for The Hot seat could indicate either through PM or the thread, that they would be willing to be next for The Hot Seat, then this would be very much appreciated.

11 Whatinthe 
12. Shalimar
13. Lon
14. Mariana
15. fureverywhere
16. Cheshire Cat
17. Gia
18. Mattc
Best regards

Kenny


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll step up to the plate...anyone else first????
However Shali, you must have a bunch of interesting answers, c'mon darlin'


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 4, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'll step up to the plate...anyone else first????
> However Shali, you must have a bunch of interesting answers, c'mon darlin'



Hi furever.
Thank you for offering to step into the breach.
I received a very nice PM from Shalimar to say that for certain personal reasons she is not quite ready to sit in The Hot Seat just yet. 
So if you don't mind Foreverywhere, I will tie you into The Hot seat at around 17.00PM GMT time. 
So that is in around 10 hours time.
I hope that this is alright with you Foreverywhere?
In the meantime of course, Bob has kindly agreed to stay in The Hot Seat.

Bob...

Are you frightened of creepy crawlies such as Spiders and stuff?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 4, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi furever.
> Thank you for offering to step into the breach.
> I received a very nice PM from Shalimar to say that for certain personal reasons she is not quite ready to sit in The Hot Seat just yet.
> So if you don't mind Foreverywhere, I will tie you into The Hot seat at around 17.00PM GMT time.
> ...



Spiders creep me out, but I'm good with a rolled up newspaper or magazine.    I'm more anxious about yellow jackets, hornets and wasps.  We've had some huge nests underground the past few years and they are nasty little suckers.  I keep my distance, but won the last battle with a huge dose of some high powered spray over the course of a few nights.  The little bastards had taken up residence on my back hill and they had to be dispatched.  The night after I sprayed the nest, the survivors came out and were all over my kitchen window, attracted by the light inside.  It was creepy.  But they got the message and I lived to fight another day.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 5, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Spiders creep me out, but I'm good with a rolled up newspaper or magazine.    I'm more anxious about yellow jackets, hornets and wasps.  We've had some huge nests underground the past few years and they are nasty little suckers.  I keep my distance, but won the last battle with a huge dose of some high powered spray over the course of a few nights.  The little bastards had taken up residence on my back hill and they had to be dispatched.  The night after I sprayed the nest, the survivors came out and were all over my kitchen window, attracted by the light inside.  It was creepy.  But they got the message and I lived to fight another day.



Blimey Bob.
I didn't know you were capable of such horridness towards those poor little bastards.
How could you?!layful: I mean, they do help to keep the fly population down, and I hate those little rods even more! 

Now then Bob and everybody. I am right now preparing The Hot Seat  for fureverywhere.
Thank you for your participation in this Bob, and I am sure that everyone will agree that it has been a pleasure having you.
In The Hot Seat!


----------

